# Step by step for ice ches coffin?



## dna1990 (Aug 26, 2007)

A thick liner, some insuating material, and a way to drain. Liner could be doubled 4mil or 6mil plastic sheeting. If inside your home or where a leak is not an option, then perhaps the rubber liner material used to make ponds.

Insulate with scrap foam boards, peanuts, newspapers, great stuff, etc. Line the coffin with this before the liner, eh. And maybe a single flat foam board up under the lid, to insulate when closed...

Assuming this is elevated somewhat, a) make sure it is on a _sturdy _stand/platform. Ice, water, drinks are heavy. And b) unless you want to bail out the melted water one bucket at a time, plan for a drain hole. Depending on how critical leak prevention is, this could be prepped in the coffin, but not punched thru the liner until afterwards...but at least make a provision for it.

Depending on the size, how long the party lasts, and how fast drinks are consumed - you may have to drain water add and ice _during _the event.

Get the placement correct before filling, do not attempt to move with ice and drinks...


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*cooler*

They are made of wood. 1 x 12 sides and 1/2" plywood top and bottom. Insulation is 3/4" pink foam insulation board. Lay a flat piece (cut to fit) on bottom, cut side pieces to fit leaving 1/4" from the top, use silicon to seal joints. Then spread 6 mil black plastic inside to form a liner, attaching the plastic to the 1/4 that you left above the insulation. That's it. Hinge the lid and lock it down. We used these last year and they worked beautifully!

















HTH


----------



## braynor21 (May 11, 2009)

Hi there. I'm new to the board. But I searched high and low last fall for some good directions on making a coffin cooler and I found a pretty good one. See my next post for links and images.


----------



## braynor21 (May 11, 2009)

Hi there. I'm new to the board. But I searched high and low last fall for some good directions on making a coffin cooler and I found this:

Spooky Blue's Halloween Home Made Coffin

It's not for a cooler per-se, but it uses the right materials. I just adapted as needed and came up with this for my party:





























Held lots of beer, but was a bit fragile. If almost fell apart when I tried to empty the ice out of it, and I lined with heavy duty trash bags that were held in mostly with hot glue and duct tape. I'll have to see about fixing it up and making it stronger. Any ideas, please share!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

You could use a stryofoam cooler those .99 centers placed inside a coffin of your choice.also on Fog Chiller Coffin. there's a fog chiller that's shaped like a coffin with ice inside that could be an ice chest.


----------

